# Dive Light



## bright_as_the_sun (Jan 25, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm going to be taking an advanced dive class pretty soon and I wanted to get some opinions on dive lights. Likes, dislikes? I'm looking for something $100 or less because at this point I don't want to invest a huge amount in a flashlight when I'm not sure how excited I'll be about night diving.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

You will need a nice dive light whether diving at night or not. I use mine all the time to look into wrecks/reefs and to search for lobsters etc... I had a cheap light and then upgraded to a nicer light and wonder why I waited so long.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Get one you can clip to your BC and ALWAYS have it with you..... You will use it more during the day than you ever will at night. 
Once you start diving deeper, or looking for lobster you will use it all the time....not just at night.
You will also want to whip it out once and a while to enhance the colors that most divers never even know are there.
Buy the brightest light you can for the money (measured in lumens)....and weight that against what the other divers on here say about the reliability of the light.....and the size of the light.
These pics show the difference between ambient light and light from a good dive light:


----------



## bright_as_the_sun (Jan 25, 2012)

I had no idea there was so much use for them during the day... I was looking at the UK SL4 eLED. Right at $100 and 400 lumens. Anyone had good experiences with UK lights?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

I got a hollis light and love it


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

bright_as_the_sun said:


> I had no idea there was so much use for them during the day... I was looking at the UK SL4 eLED. Right at $100 and 400 lumens. Anyone had good experiences with UK lights?


 
I have had my UK 400 since 1990 and it still lights up.


----------

